# les grande question existansiel



## toys (16 Mars 2005)

je vous propose de poster ici tout vos grande question existansiel non resolut


la premiere etant bien sur

pour quoi crée un tradada aussi nul et débil?



si vous en avez n esiter pas 

toute reponse a une question facilitera la vie de son prochain.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mars 2005)

Comment peut-on concevoir que notre planète se trouve dans une sorte d'énorme espace sans limite, sans dimensions   

Moi, j'ai besoin de repères, de limites, j'ai besoin de comprendre qu'il y a un début et une fin et mon cerveau ne peut concevoir l'idée meme de l'infini.


----------



## daffyb (16 Mars 2005)

Pourquoi je ne suis pas couché et pourquoi je réponds à ce thread ?


----------



## toys (16 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi je ne suis pas couché et pourquoi je réponds à ce thread ?




la je peut repondre

question 1 : tu est dans un etat semi consient qui te pousse a rester eveiller

question 2 : se référé a la question 1


----------



## nonos (16 Mars 2005)

et bien il promet ce nouveau thread&#8230;


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> et bien il promet ce nouveau thread?



c'est une question existencielle?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vous propose de poster ici tout vos grande question existansiel non resolut
> la premiere etant bien sur
> pour quoi créeR un tradada aussi nul et débil?



Ca c'est  du thread, attention !!!    

Euh, pour la première réponse à la grande question posée, là, tac, euh j'esquisserai, deux, euh, réponses :

? pour flooder un max.
? pour que Finn, lassé, finisse par le fermer


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

pourquoi ? (patrick bruel)


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> pour que Finn, lassé, finisse par le fermer



Mmhh, non, perdu !  Il va *commencer* par le fermer :rateau:


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ? (patrick bruel)




Pourquoi pas ? (Mireille Mathieu)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2005)

*to flood or not to flood, that is the question​*


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ? (patrick bruel)



Paskeuuuuuh (orangina rouge)


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> existansiel QUOTE]
> 
> Je comprends pas la question...


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2005)

Sinon, une vraie question existentiel, pourquoi la vie? à quoi ca sert de vivre?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> une vraie question existentiel


 
On comprend toujours rien.

On va y arriver je pense, encore une ou deux passes et ce sera bon...


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, une vraie question existentiel, pourquoi la vie? à quoi ca sert de vivre?



 Est-ce-que le Schimilimichlblick tient dans la main ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, une vraie question existentiel, pourquoi la vie? à quoi ca sert de vivre?



*t'es fatigué de vivre ou quoi ?  :mouais:   *

ceci dit, je formulerais de la façon suivante, que ça fait très question de philo en terminale : pourquoi y a t'il quelque chose plutôt que rien ?
Mais bon, hein,... on s'en tape le ... sur le ...


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mars 2005)

Parce que tout de suite, je pense à *UNE PELLE !*


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2005)

Histoire de vous mâcher le travail, je vous offre trois questions existentielles, et, en prime pour pas un rond, les (bonnes) réponses.  

Enfin, c'est pas vraiment moi, c'est Pierre Dac :

"A l'éternelle triple question toujours demeurée sans réponse : "Qui sommes-nous ? D'où venons-nous ? Où allons-nous ?" je réponds : "En ce qui me concerne personnellement, je suis moi, je viens de chez moi et j'y retourne"


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *t'es fatigué de vivre ou quoi ? :mouais:  *


 
Non, pas vraiment, juste un peu deprimé par mon taf...  
Sinon, ca va bien, mon mac mini est une merveille, j'en suis super content! :love: 

AU fait, question : Si les Mac sont si bien que ça, pourquoi Apple n'a-t-il que 1,5% ou je ne sais combien de part de marché?


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tout de suite, je pense à *UNE PELLE !*



Erreur de fil, abba zabba   

C'était pour "c'est la mer qui roule", une pelle


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Erreur de fil, abba zabba
> 
> C'était pour "c'est la mer qui roule", une pelle



Ben, une pelle c'est aussi un manche,.. et ça élargit l'univers des possibles.


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Erreur de fil, abba zabba
> 
> C'était pour "c'est la mer qui roule", une pelle



Oups !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

pourquoi certains post ( pas celui ci ) me prennent le choux ?


----------



## daffyb (16 Mars 2005)

L'hémorragie de tes désirs
S'est éclipsée sous l'azur bleu dérisoire
Du temps qui se passe
Contre duquel on ne peut rien

Etre ou ne pas être
Telle est la question sinusoidale
De l'anachorète
Hypocondriaque

Mais tu dis, Mais tu dis 
Que le bonheur est irréductible
Et je dis,  Et il dit
Que ton espoir n'est pas si désespéré
A condition d'analyser
Que l'absolu ne doit pas être annhihilé
Par l'illusoire précarité de nos amours
Destituées
Et vice et versa, Et vice et versa 

Il faut que tu arriveras
A laminer tes ranc½urs dialectiques
Même si je suis con&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;..vaincu que c'est très difficile

Mais comme moi dis toi
Qu'il est tellement plus mieux
D'éradiquer les tentacules de la déréliction
Et tout deviendra clair

Mais tu dis, Mais tu dis 
Que le bonheur est irréductible
Et je dis, Et il dit
Que ton espoir n'est pas si désespéré
A condition d'analyser
Que l'absolu ne doit pas être annhihilé
Par l'illusoire précarité de nos amours
Destituées
Et vice et versa [et vice versa]


D'où venons-nous
Où allons-nous
J'ignore de le savoir
Mais ce que je n'ignore pas de le savoir
C'est que le bonheur est à deux doigts de tes pieds
Et que la simplicité réside dans l'alcôve
Bleu et jaune et mauve et insoupsonée
De nos rêveries mauves et bleues et jaunes et pourpres
Et  paraboliques
Et vice et versa

Mais tu dis, Mais tu dis
Que le bonheur est irréductible
Et je dis, et il dit
Que ton espoir n'est pas si désespéré
A condition d'analyser
Que l'absolu ne doit pas être annhihilé
Par l'illusoire précarité de nos amours 
Et qu'il ne faut pas cautionner l'irréalité
Sous les aspérités absentes et désenchantées
De nos pensées iconoclastes et désoxydées 
Par nos désirs excommuniées de la fatalité
Destituée
Et vice et versa
Et vice et versa...
Et vice et versa...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi certains post ( pas celui ci ) me prennent le choux ?


c'est pas plutot une réponse ça ?


----------



## jhk (16 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, question : Si les Mac sont si bien que ça, pourquoi Apple n'a-t-il que 1,5% ou je ne sais combien de part de marché?


 Eternelle question qui ferait une belle dissertation : principalement erreurs stratégiques et commerciales du passé. Mais on sort des questions existencielles si chères à ce thread


----------



## jhk (16 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> L'hémorragie de tes désirs ...


 Les Inconnus ... Ce n'est pas leur chanson la + connue, mais j'aime bien !


----------



## daffyb (16 Mars 2005)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> Les Inconnus ... Ce n'est pas leur chanson la + connue, mais j'aime bien !


C'est comme pour les Mac :love: c'est pas parce que tout le monde connait le PC/Win que c'est ce qui est le mieux


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2005)

On derive sur du concret la!!!  
Pour revenir au sujet, une question de fond : 

Pourquoi la tartine tombe -t-elle toujours du coté confiture sur la moquette et coté pain sur la carrelage? Hein, vous pouvez me repondre à cette question qui me torture l'esprit! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la tartine tombe -t-elle toujours du coté confiture sur la moquette et coté pain sur la carrelage? Hein, vous pouvez me repondre à cette question qui me torture l'esprit! :rateau:



parece que la confiture c'est une sal.....au 100%   

elle te fait grossir et s'inscruste partout sur des endroit difficiles a enlever


----------



## Dedalus (16 Mars 2005)

Bah trouvez déjà les solutions, c'est plus urgent, vous poserez les grandes questions après


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2005)

Comment passer pour un con au bureau ?


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parece que la confiture c'est une sal.....au 100%
> 
> elle te fait grossir et s'inscruste partout sur des endroit difficiles a enlever


 
Tout juste...  
Sur le carrelage, la ou c'est facile à nettoyer, elle veut meme pas y aller, par contre, sur la moquette, ou c'est un horreur à enlever, la, oui, y'a du monde : mure, fraise, abricot, j'en passe et des meilleurs.


----------



## daffyb (16 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tout juste...
> Sur le carrelage, la ou c'est facile à nettoyer, elle veut meme pas y aller, par contre, sur la moquette, ou c'est un horreur à enlever, la, oui, y'a du monde : mure, fraise, abricot, j'en passe et des meilleurs.


Sans paler du "jus d'abricot" :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2005)

C'est clair, m'en parle pas...
Et le café du matin, quand t'en fous partout sur la moquette, c'est un bonheur!!!

Petit conseil à ceux qui cherche un appart : ne prenait jamais un appart avec de la moquette, c'est une horreur!!!


----------



## Dedalus (16 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, m'en parle pas...
> Et le café du matin, quand t'en fous partout sur la moquette, c'est un bonheur!!!
> 
> Petit conseil à ceux qui cherche un appart : ne prenait jamais un appart avec de la moquette, c'est une horreur!!!



bah oui, c'est bien vrai, mais tes voisins du dessous, eux, ils préfèrent que tu aies une moquette !


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mars 2005)

Z'avez qu'à déjeuner dans la cuisine


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> bah oui, c'est bien vrai, mais tes voisins du dessous, eux, ils préfèrent que tu aies une moquette !


 
Si tu connaissais mes voisins... 

La plupart des appart de la résidence, c'est des vieux de 80 ans... En tout, les apparts à coté du mien ont environ 80-85 ans...

Sinon, question existentielle : 

Pourquoi discutons nous dans des bars virtuels au lieu d'aller picoler en disant des conneries dans un vrai bar, voir un PMU pour les plus courageux! :rateau:


----------



## daffyb (16 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Pourquoi discutons nous dans des bars virtuels au lieu d'aller picoler en disant des conneries dans un vrai bar, voir un PMU pour les plus courageux! :rateau:


Parce que au lieu de dépenser de l'argent dans la boisson... mon employeur m'en donne (de l'argent) :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Parce que au lieu de dépenser de l'argent dans la boisson... mon employeur m'en donne (de l'argent) :love:


Alors comme ca, on glande au taf? 
Ah merde, moi aussi   
Mais bon, je suis chez moi maintenant!


----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2005)

Pourquoi ce silence ? (hervé VILARD)


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ce silence ? (hervé VILARD)


Parce que ce silence est mieux que d'entendre des conneries!  :casse:  :casse:  :rateau:


----------



## joanes (16 Mars 2005)

Pourquoi tant de haine ? (un nioub à un modo  )

Tiens je vais sortir moi


----------



## pixelemon (16 Mars 2005)

faut il obéir à son adn et s'éclater dans la paternité, ce que je fais, ou bien raisonner "Gaia" et pour le bien de la planète, et donc de soi, ne pas procréer ?

sachant que la surpopulation tuera l'homme et que limiter la procréation humaine c'est quelque part tuer l'humain...

on avait dit "existentielle" ? voilà la mienne 

(je précise que c'est une très sincère réponse au thread... démographie quand tu nous tient...)


----------



## duracel (17 Mars 2005)

Ma question à moi:
c'est quoi la différence entre les légumes et les fruits?


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

C'est pas de l'existentiel ça, c'est du technique... :mouais: 

Sinon, je crois que c'est un histoire de pépin


----------



## daffyb (17 Mars 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ma question à moi:
> c'est quoi la différence entre les légumes et les fruits?


La réponse ne serait-elle pas sexuelle :love:
Petite explication.
M. et Mme TripleIxe font des galipettes, il en résulte d'un *fruit* au bout de 9 mois.
bbTripleIxe grandit et pousse, il en résulte d'un *légume *au bout de 99 ans (voir moins)


----------



## TranXarnoss (17 Mars 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ma question à moi:
> c'est quoi la différence entre les légumes et les fruits?



Je dirais que le légume est une racine (poireau, patate, carotte...)
le fruit sert à la reproduction de la plante, donc contient des graines ou un noyau entouré de matière propre au développement de ladite semence (tomate, melon...)


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais que le légume est une racine (poireau, patate, carotte...)
> le fruit sert à la reproduction de la plante, donc contient des graines ou un noyau entouré de matière propre au développement de ladite semence (tomate, melon...)


couilles


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> couilles



C'est pour un nouveau train ? :love: 

_Sinon moi, je me demande pourquoi y a-t-il des géologues plutôt que rien ?_


----------



## daffyb (17 Mars 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais que le légume est une racine (poireau, patate, carotte...)
> le fruit sert à la reproduction de la plante, donc contient des graines ou un noyau entouré de matière propre au développement de ladite semence (tomate, melon...)


Ben non, la dite semence se "nourrit" de l'amande qui est dans le noyau. Le fruit a pour objectif d'attirer les animaux qui le mangent (avec le noyau) et discéminent avec leur "saintes déjections" la semence aux quatre coins de la planète.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Sinon moi, je me demande pourquoi y a-t-il des géologues plutôt que rien ?_


Ça n'est pas antitétique, je vais te présenter mon boss


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'est pas antitétique, je vais te présenter mon boss


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Mars 2005)

Quel est le sexe du powerbook ? (Le mien s'est coincé son iDoudou dans la fente, et je ne sais pas si je dois l'amener chez un gynécologue ou chez un proctologue).
Bon, d'accord, c'est pas tès fin et j'admets bien volontiers la censure, mais "vos grande question existansiel non resolut", ça m'a un peu court-circuité les neurones... :rose:


----------



## TranXarnoss (17 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> couilles




Si on veut ; mais dans ce cas, j'arrête le jus de fruit.


----------



## TranXarnoss (17 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, la dite semence se "nourrit" de l'amande qui est dans le noyau. Le fruit a pour objectif d'attirer les animaux qui le mangent (avec le noyau) et discéminent avec leur "saintes déjections" la semence aux quatre coins de la planète.



Ma grande faute. Bien vu. C'est bien fait quand même...


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le sexe du powerbook ? (Le mien s'est coincé son iDoudou dans la fente, et je ne sais pas si je dois l'amener chez un gynécologue ou chez un proctologue).
> Bon, d'accord, c'est pas tès fin et j'admets bien volontiers la censure, mais "vos grande question existansiel non resolut", ça m'a un peu court-circuité les neurones... :rose:


Deja, pourquoi t'as été mettre iDoudou dans la fente, hein?  :hein: 
Sinon, tu y vas à main main, mais mets quand meme un gant!


----------



## Dedalus (17 Mars 2005)

version up-to-date de l'éternelle question du sexe des anges...


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Deja, pourquoi t'as été mettre iDoudou dans la fente, hein?  :hein:
> Sinon, tu y vas à main main, mais mets quand meme un gant!


Mais c'est pas moi ! Voilà que je vais me faire traiter de powerbookophile, maintenant.
Il a fait ça tout seul une nuit de stress, alors qu'il était sensé dormir sagement à côté de mon lit, sur sa petite table. J'aurais pas dû installer la mise à jour d'office le soir, ça l'a fait refluer, ou quelque chose comme ça.

Bon, je vais vais suivre ton conseil, et essayer d'y aller à la main... Je mets de la vaseline, ou de l'huile machine ?


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

De la vaseline, malheureux!!!   
L'huile du moteur est trop abrasive, tu risque d'abimer le latex le ton gant!  :affraid:


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Mars 2005)

Merci pour tes bons conseils, le_magi61  ; j'aurais fait des bêtises. Sinon j'avais pensé à l'huile d'olive, mais j'ai eu peur que ça lui donne des mauvaises habitudes.
Enfin, avec la vaseline et les gants, j'ai pu extraire l'iDoudou. Il est couvert de tâches étranges, d'une odeur indéfinissable. Je téléphonarai demain à l'AppleCare pour savoir ce qu'on peut faire.
Sinon, le powerbook va bien. Les bords de la fente sont un peu congestifs, mais je vais mettre le DVD sur lequel j'ai rippé la dernière Keynote de Steeve, ça va le soulager.

Bon, voilà une affaire vite réglée grâce à l'entraide légendaire des MacUsers. Il faudrait assurément mettre la procédure dans les FAQ.

Mais ça ne nous donne toujours pas le sexe des Powerbooks... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'avais pensé à l'huile d'olive, mais j'ai eu peur que ça lui donne des mauvaises habitudes.



pour eviter les mauvaises habitudes il y a aussi l'huile de ricin


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

Si je peux aider...
Sinon, pour le sexe des powerbook, je pencherais pour un homme metrosexuel : 
la délicatesse, la finesse et en meme temps la puissance


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> la délicatesse, la finesse et en meme temps la puissance


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

Merci Robertav, ça fait plaisir! :rose: 

Je ne pouvais pas repondre un truc serieux, j'en sais rien, alors ça, ça m'a paru pas trop mal et assez drole (en tout cas pour moi)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour eviter les mauvaises habitudes il y a aussi l'huile de ricin



Au fond, le vrai mystère c'est : "Pourquoi y a-t-il robertav plutôt que quelque chose ?"


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au fond, le vrai mystère c'est : "Pourquoi y a-t-il robertav plutôt que quelque chose ?"


quelque quoi ?


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

hein ? où ça ?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quelque quoi ?



Et pourquoi toi, et non pas plutot rien ??


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

ben, ici!!!


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi toi, et non pas plutot rien ??


 rien ça rentre pas, faut 5 caracteres minimum


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Mars 2005)

Tu vas voir si ça va pas rentrer...


----------



## Michel Nascar (17 Mars 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Comment peut-on concevoir que notre planète se trouve dans une sorte d'énorme espace sans limite, sans dimensions
> 
> Moi, j'ai besoin de repères, de limites, j'ai besoin de comprendre qu'il y a un début et une fin et mon cerveau ne peut concevoir l'idée meme de l'infini.



Juste  une idee comme ça dimentionnel par rapport a l'infiniment petit et l' infiniment grand et une façon de concevoir l'infini grand et petit par rapport a nous même et l'univers qui nous entourne et qui est un Tout.
Nous sommes tous un Univers en soit j'entends par la que chaque personne a un Tout en elle et semblable a son prochain.
Mais pas une personne ne pense ou raisonne pareil  et chaque personne a son propre univers de penser bien a elle et qui est juste pour elle.
Si ont dit que chaque personne a un univers en sois et bien a elle alors son univers est limiter par la taille et la dimention de la structure du volume de son cerveau mais qui est complet en soit.
Ma façon de voir le Grand Univers qui semble illimité est comme si par la magie de l'imagination... Je me reduisais a l'infiniment petit  pour prendre place sur un grain de sable dans un cerveau humain en respectant les echelles de grandeur et la taille de la terre que nous habitons comme elle est perçu  à travers  ce grand univers  avec toutes ses planetes et ses galexies comme si je regarde un volume d'un Tout dans son ensemble de ce Grand Univers.
Et en regardant le ciel si je suis sur ce grain de sable dans un cerveau humain je n'y verrais aucune difference avec ce que je vois a tous les nuits quand je regarde le ciel etoilé même si je regardais ce cerveau humain à travers un grand télescope si on respecte aussi l'echelle de grandeur qu'aurait ce télescope dans ce cerveau humain par rapport a la taille sur ce grain de sable dans ce cerveau humain que nous avons pris place et imaginer a l'infiniment petit.
La structure du cerveau humain alors que je sais qu'elle est limiter par sa dimention et sa taille et par son volume...  alors j'y verrais de grands espaces vides tout comme je regarde notre propre univers  
C'est une façon de voir ce qui semble illimiter pour en conclure que Notre Univers à sa limite de par sa dimention et sa taille même si le volume parrait Grand a travers cette Univers. Il est limité tout comme est limité notre propre cerveau par sa taille et sa dimention par rapport a son volume.
En plus qui nous dit que nous habitons pas justement dans un cerveau (humain) un être avec 2 pattes et qui habite aussi sur un grain de sable au dimention plus grande et plus volumineuse que l'on peut convevoir que par imagination mais semblable pour son echelle de grandeur en comparant notre propre cerveau qui est un tout par son volume aussi bien que ce quand Univers ci grand soit-il est un Tout aussi donc un volume en soit aussi de part sa dimention et par sa taille volumineuse si grande elle peut paraître.
Pour conclure la logique de la vie elle même est de toujours reproduire sa sauve-garde soit en plus petit ou en plus grands mais toujours dans le même sens de sa reproduction et peut importe la taille, le millieu et l'environnement ou elle habite. Elle vie la intelligemment en respectant la taille et la dimention de son volume du milleu ou elle habite et peut importe les dimentions de l'environnement de la taille et du mileu ou elle habilte. Tout ce que nos yeux voient consciemment ou inconsciemment est enrigistre dans notre propre cerveau  a des echelles infiniment plus petit.
Les savants qui scrutes l'Univers de nos jours avec Hubbel disent que l'univers est reliers par une sorte de fibre qui ressemble a de la mie de pain
Comment tu le verrais ton cerveau avec ce que je viens de mentionner ci haut?


----------



## Michel Nascar (24 Mars 2005)

Je mets juste des mots sur ce qui est non palpable et non vérifiable.
La seule chose qu'on sait c'est que c'est la ... 
Les mots ... Infiniment petit et grand.
Et comment ça peut fonctionner personne le sait et personne ne pourras le vérifié.
J'ai raison ou pas ça aucune importance car la preuve n' existe que dans votre  compréhension soit du ridicule ou de logique pour en interpréter un raisonnement.
Mettre des mots sur l'inexplicable ça demande beaucoup de raisonnement pour essayer dans écrire un sens qui pourrait être logique.
Ça prends juste une étincelle pour allumer une chandelle  pour nous éclairer dans la noirceur total
Je n'ai pas peur du ridicule même si je sais sur  ce que j'écris ou déjà écrit ça peut vous semblez ridicule ... 
Une chose que je sais... La vie est la en plus petit comme en plus grand et sans aucune forme de grandeur 
Voyez petit vous serez toujours petit ou voyez grand vous serez grand....
Mais regarder vous et dites vous comment je pourrais voir dans la noirceur total...
Fin de mes post....
Le Néan appartient a Celui qui sait ou il est... C'est un Tout de Rien du tout...


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mars 2005)

Ca y est, il remet ça...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Fin de mes post....
> Le Néan appartient a Celui qui sait ou il est... C'est un Tout de Rien du tout...



    *Suicide ? *    

Appelez Finn pour qu'il referme ce thread


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Fin de mes post....
> Le Néan appartient a Celui qui sait ou il est... C'est un Tout de Rien du tout...



tu fonces droit dans le mur , là.....


----------



## NANNAOU (24 Mars 2005)

POUR CELUI QUI EST MORT L'AVENIR N'EST PLUS EN SOUFFRANCE.


----------



## Michel Nascar (24 Mars 2005)

Cherche NÉAN 
si tu le trouve dit le moi....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

NANNAOU a dit:
			
		

> POUR CELUI QUI EST MORT L'AVENIR N'EST PLUS EN SOUFFRANCE.



Sauf si on croit à l'enfer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si on croit à l'enfer



Y croire ne suffit pas à faire qu'il existe.


----------



## NANNAOU (24 Mars 2005)

ET LE BOUDDHA DIT : "IL N'Y A PAS DE PARADIS OU D'ENFERS QU'A L'INTÉRIEUR DE VOUS-MÊME"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

NANNAOU a dit:
			
		

> ET LE BOUDDHA DIT : "IL N'Y A PAS DE PARADIS OU D'ENFERS QU'A L'INTÉRIEUR DE VOUS-MÊME"



Cela dit, mon boucher dit : "Et pour le steak, je vous mets du filet ou de la bavette ?" et on ne le cite pas pour autant. Alors...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Cherche NÉAN
> si tu le trouve dit le moi....



option n°1 : http://www.blogg.org/blog-7114.html
option n°2 : NÉAN derthal ?
option n°3 : http://www.nean.org/
option n°4 : http://forum.alliance-francophone.net/index.php?showuser=4011
option n°5 :  :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Cherche NÉAN
> si tu le trouve dit le moi....



Y'a qu'à d'mander : Le Néant à l'usage des nioubies.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> option n°1 : http://www.blogg.org/blog-7114.html
> option n°2 : NÉAN derthal ?
> option n°3 : http://www.nean.org/
> option n°4 : http://forum.alliance-francophone.net/index.php?showuser=4011
> option n°5 :  :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



avec tout ça, n'oublie pas ta bavette.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

NANNAOU a dit:
			
		

> ET LE BOUDDHA DIT : "IL N'Y A PAS DE PARADIS OU D'ENFERS QU'A L'INTÉRIEUR DE VOUS-MÊME"



*chuuut, complique pas plus les choses, Michel Nascar nous regarde peut être     *

N'empêche, l'est ballèze son trip...


----------



## NANNAOU (24 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *chuuut, complique pas plus les choses, Michel Nascar nous regarde peut être     *
> 
> N'empêche, l'est ballèze son trip...



Qui est Michel ???


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mars 2005)

NANNAOU a dit:
			
		

> Qui est Michel ???


C'est Michel Nascar, un gars qui a peu trop fumé je sais pas quoi, mais c'est de la bonne..  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (24 Mars 2005)

pourquoi faut il que l'orthographe des titres de fils soit aussi déplorable :hosto: :modo:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est Michel Nascar, un gars qui a peu trop fumé je sais pas quoi, mais c'est de la bonne..  :rateau:



ouais c'est au moins de la super moquette     



			
				grug a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi faut il que l'orthographe des titres de fils soit aussi déplorable



Là tu lances une grande question egzissettancielle


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ouais c'est au moins de la super moquette
> 
> 
> 
> Là tu lances une grande question egzissettancielle


Sache jeune con que je ne prend pas de drogue douce. Ah si aussi


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2005)

Tiens pour en revenir à une question existentielle qui me turlupine depuis qu'elle a surgi ici (hors de la nuit, je sais plus) : la différence entre fruit et légume.

Parce que moi, ce que je me demande, c'est quelle ressemblance vous pouvez trouver entre fruit et légume : je ne vois pas le rapport entre la pente d'un mur et ce que je mets dans le pot-au feu. Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?     

En échange, je peux répondre à la question de Sonny qui demandait "pourquoi toi plutôt que rien" en substance, à propos de je ne sais plus qui :

En fait, pourquoi ? ben parce que c'est la même chose et donc on peut dire l'un ou l'autre. Quand même, d'avoir fait des études, ça me sert, parfois !   

tiens, on pourrait changer le nom de MacGé, on l'appellerait "non ! rien" par exemple.


----------



## Michel Nascar (25 Mars 2005)

Penser électrique vous allez voir un principe de vie énergitique équitable

Principe de basse d'une dynamo qui produit un courant électrique qui tourne et distribue son énergie en plus et en moins et si il donne un  plus  et dois donner un moins pour que ce moins le redonne au plus et ainsi de suite et tout cela  rattacher au neutre qui fait le gronde et qui partage équitablement  le moins et le plus.

 La pensée est la dynamo qui produit le fil conducteur des images qui tournent en action positif et en action négatif et l'action de tes pensées est le centre de ta personne..
  -                                                             =                                                      +
moins                                                       égale                                                  plus
négatif                                                     action                                                  positif
gauche                                                     centre                                                  droite
mal                                                          Neutre                                                 bien
haine                                                                                                                 amour
pauvre                                                                                                                riche
Malheur                                                                                                              bonheur
peine                                                                                                                  joie
fou                                                                                                                     génie
etc ...                                                       action                                                    etc...
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> bien
1/ avantage: intérêt, profit, satisfaction, utilité, bienfait, service.
2/ fortune: argent, avoir, capital, fonds, richesse.
3/ remarquablement: agréablement, joliment, merveilleusement, adroitement, avantageusement, favorablement, habilement, heureusement, judicieusement, logiquement, raisonnablement, sagement, correctement, dignement, honnêtement, noblement, honorablement, absolument, complètement, entièrement, pleinement, totalement, convenablement, parfaitement.
4/ parfait: bon, excellent, satisfaisant, honnête, sérieux.
5/ beaucoup: bon nombre, des tas, quantité de, une foule de.


> neutre
impartial, objectif, indifférent, impassible, extérieur.

> mal
1/ souffrance: douleur, maladie, plaie, malaise, affliction, calamité, difficulté, peine, épreuve, malheur, dommage, préjudice, tort, inconvénient.
2/ difficilement: malaisément, péniblement, dangereusement, défavorablement, sans succès, sans soin.
3/ incorrectement: maladroitement, faussement, passablement, anormalement, imparfaitement, incomplètement, fâcheusement, malencontreusement.
4/ moral: défaut, péché, faute, crime, perversion, vice, tare, méchanceté.
5/ mauvais: funeste.
6/ effort: peine.




Ceci pour te donner un fil conducteur à ta pensée..... C'est drôle la colonne du centre est la plus importante mais si mal comprise

> centre
(nom masculin)
Point situé au milieu d'un cercle, d'une sphère.· Le milieu d'un espace quelconque.· Lieu où de multiples activités sont groupées, où elles sont à leur maximum, où l'on rencontre beaucoup de gens.· En politique, intermédiaire entre la droite et la gauche.· Personne, chose principale.· [sport] Action consistant à envoyer la balle au centre du terrain.· [physique] Centre de gravité: point d'application de la résultante des forces extérieures exercées sur l'ensemble des parties d'un corps par un champ gravitationnel.· Dans le cas d'un champ gravitationnel uniforme ou nul, il coïncide avec le centre de masse.· (Anglais: centre of gravity).· [physique] Centre de masse: barycentre des masses élémentaires d'un corps.· Il est confondu avec le centre d'inertie.· (Anglais: barycentre, centre of mass).· Centre commercial: grande surface de vente rassemblant plusieurs commerces et comprenant un parc de stationnement.· (Anglais: shopping-center).· Centre de jour: centre où des personnes âgées peuvent être accueillies et soignées pendant la journée.· Centre ville: zone qui constitue le centre morphologique et fonctionnel de la cité.· (Anglais: core).· Centre d'appel : centre de réception et d'émission d'appels téléphoniques pouvant gérer des milliers de communications simultanées.· Anglais: call center. 
Difficultés orthographiques :
· le Centre national de la recherche scientifique (C.N.R.S.).· des députés du centre.· un centre d'essais.· un centre de recherche(s).


----------



## Spyro (25 Mars 2005)

Tiens y a une nouvelle version du Corvophraseur qui est sortie ?


----------



## fabulousfab (25 Mars 2005)

Hassan, c'est toi Michel ?


----------



## NANNAOU (25 Mars 2005)

Le Bon Vin Et La Musique Rejouissent Le Coeur De L'homme Et Plus Que Tous Les Deux L'amour De La Sagesse


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mars 2005)

"le secret de l'homme sage est de paraitre fou"


----------



## Kreck (25 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> L'hémorragie de tes désirs
> S'est éclipsée sous l'azur bleu dérisoire
> Du temps qui se passe
> Contre duquel on ne peut rien
> ...



C'est pas un peu "glucose" comme approche ?


----------



## Kreck (25 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> On derive sur du concret la!!!
> Pour revenir au sujet, une question de fond :
> 
> Pourquoi la tartine tombe -t-elle toujours du coté confiture sur la moquette et coté pain sur la carrelage? Hein, vous pouvez me repondre à cette question qui me torture l'esprit! :rateau:



Des tests scientifiques éprouvés sur ce sujet ô combien sérieux sont disponibles sur le DVD de la série PALACE.


----------



## Michel Nascar (25 Mars 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> "le secret de l'homme sage est de paraitre fou"


 Essais de vivre sur la ligne du centre en gardant ton équilibre sans excès entre le bien et le mal et tu as Tout compris


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Essais de vivre sur la ligne du centre en grandant ton équilibre sans exect entre le bien et le mal et tu as Tout compris



Le lecteur averti aura rectifié de lui même : "Essaye de suivre la vigne du ventre en gardant ton alcoolisme sans abcès entre le vin et le malt et tu as tout vomi." Pardon pour cet incident technique indépendant de notre volonté.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2005)

un aspro vite


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> un aspro vite



Le lecteur averti aura rectifié de lui même : _nan, vraiment je peux pas_


----------



## MortyBlake (26 Mars 2005)

Pourquoi est-on toujours plus vieux que sur la photo ?


----------



## Aragorn (26 Mars 2005)

*Entre le faible et le fort, c'est la liberté qui opprime, la loi libère.

*​


----------



## NANNAOU (26 Mars 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> "le secret de l'homme sage est de paraitre fou"


Proverne japonais : "l'idiot regarde le doigt, alors que le sage lui montre la lune."


----------



## Michel Nascar (26 Mars 2005)

NANNAOU a dit:
			
		

> Proverne japonais : "l'idiot regarde le doigt, alors que le sage lui montre la lune."


Et .... La clarté de la lune ne suffit pas pour que l'idiot puisse voir le doigt et le soleil l'aveugle


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> La clarté de la lune ne suffit pas pour que l'idiot puisse voir le doigt et le soleil l'aveugle



Cela dit, en plein soleil, je peux comprendre qu'on ait du mal à voir la lune...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2005)

*J'ai mal au crâne, pourquoi ?*

nan, ça c'est la question que je me poserai demain matin...








_P.S : c'était une question existencielle_


----------



## Michel Nascar (27 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, en plein soleil, je peux comprendre qu'on ait du mal à voir la lune...



Que veux tu de plus... Je te montre la lune et C'EST LE SOLEIL QUI TE PERMET DE LA VOIR



ES - TU AVEUGLE


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

:affraid:   :hosto:
Faut ABSOLUMENT qu'on monte une boite d'import export de produit stupefiants avec michel vaillant.
je ne sais pas sous quelle forme ça se presente, mais ça a l'air hyper efficace   :hosto:


 :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (27 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu de plus... Je te montre la lune et C'EST LE SOLEIL QUI TE PERMET DE LA VOIR
> 
> 
> 
> ES - TU AVEUGLE



Tous aux canots ! Voilà PhiloRobo !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:   :hosto:
> Faut ABSOLUMENT qu'on monte une boite d'import export de produit stupefiants avec michel vaillant.
> je ne sais pas sous quelle forme ça se presente, mais ça a l'air hyper efficace   :hosto:
> 
> ...



Il parle de la lune... serait ce en forme de suppo ??  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

ou un traitement à base de rayons


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ou un traitement à base de rayons



ha oui, apparemment il est bien rayé...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2005)

Et voilà un poète arrive et les pseudos intellectuels gueulent


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Il parle de la lune... serait ce en forme de suppo ??  :rateau:


A ce propos, on m'a encore répété récemment que les suppositoires s'introduisent la face place vers l'orifice, et donc, le doigt (ou ce que vous voulez d'autre, mais c'est plus difficile) appuyant sur la partie ogivale.
Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une légende urbaine, car j'ai essayé (j'aurais voulu être cascadeur, mais j'ai raté l'examen théorique) et c'est extrêmement douloureux lorsqu'on souffre de certaines pathologies proctologiques.
Les questions existentielles qui se rapportent à cette remarque, pour rester dans le sujet, sont :
- pourquoi certains prétendent-ils que les suppositoire ne doivent pas être introduits par leur côté ogival, mais par leur côté plat ?
- comment font les suppositoires pour remonter sans nageoires, ni petit moteur et malgré une intelligence probablement très réduite ?
- jusqu'ou remontent-ils ?
- comment soulagent-ils souvent mieux les que les pastlles à sucer les maux de gorge alors que le trajet qu'ils ont à faire est incontestablement plus long (du moins chez le commun des mortels) ?
- enfin, je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi un patient m'a dit un jour qu'il n'avait pas continué à les prendre parce qu'il leur trouvait mauvais gout (c'était pendant un remplacement en Bretagne, très rurale).


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mars 2005)

A mon avis, c'est une legende urbaine, comme les crocodiles dans les egauts...  
Par contre, pour le mal de gorge, j'ai du mal à comprendre...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Mars 2005)

Pourquoi Canal+ ne diffuse plus les Simpson? Pourquoi hein ?   

_Bon d'accord, j'arrête. Mais ça m'énerve quand même._


----------



## Imaginus (30 Mars 2005)

L'insertion par le coté ogivale est une technique périlleuse... Beaucoup on essayé , beaucoup on derapé et se connaisse de ce fait un peu mieux. 


Il y a aussi les methodes masochistes riches en enseignements et en sensations. Citons les plus connues : 
-L'insertion de travers.
-La prise d'elan deux variantes : Le suppo sur le tabouret (grosse prise de risques,precision requise)
                                           Le lance pierre à plus ou moins longue distance (reservé aux fins tireurs)


----------



## valoriel (30 Mars 2005)

GRANDE QUESTION : *"quand vais-je gagner au loto?"*


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mars 2005)

Tu as oublié une autre possibilité : 
l'insertion par un tiers


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié une autre possibilité :
> l'insertion par un tiers


La suppodomie est une perversion réprimandée par le code de santé publique.




> Le suppo sur le tabouret


Oui, mais de quel côté poses-tu le tabouret ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Mars 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

ma *grande question* là, sur le moment est :


"est que mes entrecotes vont etre mangeables cuite au champagne? "


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma *grande question* là, sur le moment est :
> 
> 
> "est que mes entrecotes vont etre mangeables cuite au champagne? "


  
Depuis la fermeture de " hou kon... " tu vas te poser pleins de questions existentielles


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Depuis la fermeture de " hou kon... " tu vas te poser pleins de questions existentielles



    :love:


----------



## toys (30 Mars 2005)

non mais il est encore ouvert ce tradada 


ma grande question est comment ca ce fait qu il est encore ouvert


----------



## lumai (30 Mars 2005)

Il y a un peu plus d'une heure, je me demandais si des amandes en poudre pouvaient remplacer des amandes mondées et hachées dans un poulet aux amandes.
Maintenant je sais.

Non


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma *grande question* là, sur le moment est :
> 
> 
> "est que mes entrecotes vont etre mangeables cuite au champagne? "



oui, à la condition d'en rester au frémissement   

les bouillons dégazent le champagne et tu aurais de la viande simplement bouillie


----------



## toys (30 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> GRANDE QUESTION : *"quand vais-je gagner au loto?"*



pour répondre a ta question il nous faut des information 

1) joue tu les même numéro a chaque foi
2) pense tu a regarder les résultat
3) pense tu a jouer au loto


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour répondre a ta question il nous faut des information
> 
> 1) joue tu les même numéro a chaque foi
> 2) pense tu a regarder les résultat
> 3) pense tu a jouer au loto


 Dis-moi donc ainsi 

N'aurais-tu pas un lien de parentée avec un certain MacInside ?    (proche ou lointain hein... :affraid: )

 Narf ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Depuis la fermeture de " hou kon... " tu vas te poser pleins de questions existentielles





hooooooooooo ..ouiiiiiiii       (style marylin  )


----------



## toys (30 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi donc ainsi
> 
> N'aurais-tu pas un lien de parentée avec un certain MacInside ?    (proche ou lointain hein... :affraid: )
> 
> Narf ! :rateau:



on a un seul lien on a eu le même prof de francais


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on a un seul lien on a eu le même prof de francais


 Je me disais que ça se voyait assez fort au juste :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> oui, à la condition d'en rester au frémissement
> 
> les bouillons dégazent le champagne et tu aurais de la viande simplement bouillie






sa fretille, sa petille et ....

c'etait tres bon !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

un'autres question qui me titille   

est que les modos vont adopter cette methode?   


http://www.tapavu.net/delinquant.htm


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un'autres question qui me titille
> 
> est que les modos vont adopter cette methode?
> 
> ...


ben pourquoi ça existe déjà


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Depuis la fermeture de " hou kon... " tu vas te poser pleins de questions existentielles



Malheureusement, je crois qu'il est encore en ce monde des miracles qu'une fermeture de tradada seule ne suffit pas à accomplir...


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben pourquoi ça existe déjà


 c'est pas si mal la Belgique tout compte fait


----------



## toys (30 Mars 2005)

ils ont des listes sur nous 
celui la il floud tout le temps
celui ci il écrit comme un cochon
l autre la bas il écrit des truc bizarre sur les vieux


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas si mal la Belgique tout compte fait



Tiens, d'habitude on dit ça de la Suisse... _Tout compte fait_.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

autre question exintentielle   

j'ai pas bu, j'ai pas fumé mais cette musique
ancien souvenir de mon adolescence me fait.....
petiller comme les boulles de champagne  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


comment faire pour vous la faire ecouter?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> l autre la bas il écrit des truc bizarre sur les vieux



rassures-toi: ça ne les gêne pas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ils ont des listes sur nous
> celui la il floud tout le temps
> celui ci il écrit comme un cochon
> l autre la bas il écrit des truc bizarre sur les vieux



Il n'y a pas besoin de liste pour se rendre compte que tu floodes comme un cochon, vieux.


----------



## toys (30 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas besoin de liste pour se rendre compte que tu floodes comme un cochon, vieux.




merde la naza m a griller je me déconecte


----------



## joanes (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un'autres question qui me titille
> 
> est que les modos vont adopter cette methode?
> 
> ...




Trop bon je vais en acheter un carton


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2005)

bon gribouille les chats ça te rend allergique


----------

